# Question about property lines



## xx13 (Jul 24, 2014)

I live on a black topped road and trying to figure out my property lines. Does the line start at the road or is their a set back amount from road. I noticed on some property down the road from me they staked back about 5ft from the road . Thanks for any advise


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Typically your property starts in the center of the road. Maybe that stake is an edge ? That stake might then be recorded as being being 20' from the true property line. No survey when you purchased ?

L & O


----------



## BigW (Dec 29, 2016)

x2 on center of road. The R.O.W. varies on the classification of road. Call the road commission to find that info specific to your location.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Typically center of road. That said, be careful using that for precise measurements. I've seen multiple instances where roads weren't exactly where they "should" be. It can be off a bit either direction. 

How big a chunk of property? I've found acrevalue.com to be fairly close if you're just looking for a rough idea where the corners are.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

The center of the road many times is not true without a survey. The property line is actually in the center of the easement set aside for the road. The road depending on contour may deviate from the center to accommodate contour and/or construction cost and proper drainage. 

Because of the above the road I live on actually runs in a slight angle within the easement. On the SW end my property line is actually about were the shoulder meets the road on the other side of the road. The SE corner is just over the center of road getting close to the center of road. 

Not saying this is the majority because center of road is more likely the case but without either a survey or a map showing the actual road within the easment with dimensions, IMO I personally would not assume.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You have a few options since no one knows your situation and if the road is where it’s supposed to be on the plat.
Look at your mortgage survey or have your property surveyed.
Go to your twp offices and request to see the legal plat.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Our property starts 15 feet off the edge of the road, not centerline, according to the 3 surveys


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bucket-Back said:


> Our property starts 15 feet off the edge of the road, not centerline, according to the 3 surveys


Interesting. So the guy on the other side of the road is paying taxes on the entire road plus that land on your side? Ouch.

L & O


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Not sure if my neighbor owns it or if the county does. It's just a 2 lane blacktop road


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Interesting. So the guy on the other side of the road is paying taxes on the entire road plus that land on your side? Ouch.
> 
> L & O


As has been said, it is not uncommon for road centerlines and survey corners to not mesh. With that said, I have always wondered if, when a person gets a survey, they could subdivide out the road ROW and let it go on back taxes. A person has no control over it but is still paying tax on it. Anybody ever looked into it? FM


----------



## lewisg (Jun 28, 2006)

Forest Meister said:


> As has been said, it is not uncommon for road centerlines and survey corners to not mesh. With that said, I have always wondered if, when a person gets a survey, they could subdivide out the road ROW and let it go on back taxes. A person has no control over it but is still paying tax on it. Anybody ever looked into it? FM


Interesting premise. I would argue although the size of the property has been reduced the value of it has not, which is what determines the taxes. Would you sell it for less because of the reduced size?


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Can someone tell me what it costs (approximately) to get a survey done? I have no clue. I own approximately 11 acres and have no clue where the property lines are.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Can someone tell me what it costs (approximately) to get a survey done? I have no clue. I own approximately 11 acres and have no clue where the property lines are.


google cost of land survey lapeer county mi


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Can someone tell me what it costs (approximately) to get a survey done? I have no clue. I own approximately 11 acres and have no clue where the property lines are.


Contact a surveyor or two and ask for quotes. I have never heard of one charging for a quote. Some surveyors will quote a figure that they note as being maximum cost. If things are simpler on the ground than what appears when they do preliminary research their fee will go down but never up.

Once corners and lines are established put some permanent markers in. Way too many folks get a survey and sometime down the road when they want to harvest timber or they think the neighbor is encroaching they need to redo things because evidence from the pervious survey either cannot be located or what remains is too sketchy to be trusted. FM


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The quote will be also based on how much research is required prior to stepping foot on the property.


----------

